# couldnt be nobody but God thread!!



## L.Brown1114 (Jun 17, 2010)

i thought it would be fun to make a thread dedicated to situations you didnt think you would have been able to get out of if it wasnt for God!
i'll go first, today my mom couldnt pay the sprint bill so i called sprint and they pushed it back 3 weeks even though they told my mom they couldnt push it back. Im under in my bank account for $145 and i called them to set up a payment plan and walked away only owing $50 that my aunt payed for because i caught her RIGHT before she went to the store! i was stressin about how i was going to get gas money to look for jobs and my other aunt gave me $25 because of an inside joke and she acually gave me the money!! all in one day the lord works in mysterious ways!!


----------



## sidney (Jun 17, 2010)

^^^^^^^^Great testimony!   I love it.  I'm sure God will continue to bless you.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 17, 2010)

My ain't no body do me like Jesus moment is my current job.I walk in Dec but I had to go back last May and get another degree bc I didnt have a job.Now I have a job that over my pay thoughts and even though it's a contract I can say I would only have gotten this job by his grace and favor.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 17, 2010)

Watched over my hubby and I while cruising and driving to and from Long Beach, Ca without incident. Nobody but God!


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jun 17, 2010)

*I know God is able and he is faith. I know that he loves me. About 4 years ago, I was looking for my first job as a teacher. I had applied everywhere. I was going to interviews and everything. I was just being over looked. I was even working for a school district as an instructional assistant and they wouldn't hire me. I cried, cried, cried literally crying. I didn't know what I was going to do. about 7 days before school had started I had mailed an application to a school district in the city. I live about 25 minutes away from the central office in the country. I was desperate and didn't know what I was going to do. I had just settled on the fact that I was going to have to sub until the following year. I had applied for sub positions in two school district and was saying that it will be fine. I had been praying and asking God why as usual. About 2 days after I mail my application, I called the central office to check on my application. I talked to the personnel director and she told me about a position at one of the schools and to call the principal. She told me that my application had not made it to the central office and that it was still in the mail. It took another 2 days before I even got the principal on the phone to talk to her!!! I ended up talking to her on the Thrusday before school. She told me to come in on Friday for my interview. I had to drive 56 miles one way to the school because this was a county school district and although the central office is about 25 miles from my home the school was on the other side of two cities in the country. I arrived at my interview. I immediately had favor with them. I had one people that gave me an outstanding recommendation. I was hired on the spot. I work for that district for 2 years. I did not loose any of my benefit because they transferred. I know that it was God because my application had not made it to the central office and I was hired. My current district was from God as well because  I had originall interviewed but didn't get it. I talked to her and she said that I had the job. I didn't interview where I am now. I have been blessed and highly favored. I prayed to God long and hard for a job as a teacher and he has blessed me. I truly love my profession and it is by HIS grace I am where I am.*


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 18, 2010)

sept 2007 laid off.  received unemployement but couldn't find a job due to the lack of them in NC.  unemployment last check feb 9, 2009(no more extensions available)  started work on Feb 9, 2009.  bought my first home on oct 9, 2009.  bought my first new car(a 2009 mitsubishi galant) on May 18, 2010.  All this with NO HELP FROM ANYONE except my God.  Lord Jesus.  on top of it, i'm a single mother of three AND in school full time online.  


Jesus!  I love him for thinking that I'm worthy of being blessed.

Oh, and just a kicker. . .God enabled me to receive at least $16,000 that I didn't have to work for this year alone.  The monies came through different ways, all legit, and none related to playing the lottery.  He's not done with me yet either.  I just know it,


----------



## Prudent1 (Jun 18, 2010)

**Singing with Goddessmaker** You don't know like *I*_ know_, what He's done for meeee. Can't nobody do me like Jesus, Can't nobody do me like the Lord! 
Over the years I have seen God come through for me (when I asked for help and got out of his way) in many ways. On my job, in my family, in my personal life, in my finances. It would be impossible to tell it all. Y'all would ban me from posting again. I have made reference to what I affectionately call my previous job/ supervisors from HADES :heated:. Today, I will go a little bit more in depth here. 

I was hired as a manager at a specialty retail store in a very affluent area. I single handedly staffed the store and coordinated all vendors, etc from construction to grand opening. I say all of that to establish the fact that in doing so I became very knowledgable about all aspects of this business. I was not given the offer of store manager b/c I was a AA female, single parent (I was told later that the 'good ppl' of the area would not be able to deal with an AA running things). Upsetting just a bit but I was still optimistic concerning my career with the company. I wasn't planning to make retail a career I would retire from anyway. Besides, I still wanted to finish my college degree. Store mgr 'A' relocates via promotion. Enter second store mgr. Born and bred in New England. Has had very little contact with AAs. Suffers from short man syndrome. In an unhappy marriage where wife is higher income earner and frequently reminds him. Follow me? So, things are ok even though he is irritating as all get out but I'm hanging in there cause the money is good. At this point b/c I'm not willing to relocate, I know I've about topped out with this company. Sometime during one of my days off, someone steals money from the should've been locked safe located inside the should've been locked office. I return to work to hear that news. I'm like for real, that's messed up. BTW, there was a whopping $500 taken. Within minutes of starting my shift, I am brought into the office for questioning. Remember, this happened on my days off. Mgr proceeds to say he has known and even helped out of the goodness of his heart many single black moms b/c he knows it is hard out there for _us_. He even went with the classic, "I like blacks, some of my best friends are blacks". Then he says Prudent1 (which I was not at that time), why didn't you just ask for help? I was livid! I told him I was sorry that he grew up in his YT bubble in MA far, far, from any real AAs. I told him not everyone AA was like the folks getting shoved in the back of the car on cops. My parents were married before I got here, are still married now. Have only been married to each other. I was like trick, I know who my daddy is. I told him one of my brothers made on a single bonus check what it took him all year to make. I have several relatives who are multi-millionaires. They fly on the company's jets for fun on tha' regular. So, if I wanted $5000 today, I could pick up the desk phone and have that + in a matter of minutes. What was $500 going to do for me and my kids? I made that and then some in my commission check. I called the corporate compliance line and filed a complaint. The company issued a half-butt apology. I knew I needed to make some changes soon before I went straight Earl on 'em. Earl as in DMX that is. _Y'all gon make me ack a fool, up in here, up in here..._ It was crazy for me to try to go back to school with all I had on my plate but I took the plunge. Many tired, frustrated nights followed. Debt and stress followed too. Mgr 'B' is later fired for sexual harrassment involving some other females at the store. Mgr 'A' is also fired for not handling that and other situations in the correct manner. Enter Mgr 'C'. Let's call her bad breath Bonnie. I'm jus sayin, cause God loves the truth. From day one, I introduce myself thinking maybe things will be better since there are no more men in the position. Urrah nope. I genuinely offer to help her adjust in any way possible and as we all share things about ourselves, I make sure to mention I have returned to school and should be finished soon and plan to move on to my new career in IT. This chick from day one does everything she can to crush my spirit. It is obvious to everyone. Ppl, even complete strangers ask what did I do to her? 3 years go by. Everyday I do not know if today is the day I will be fired. She is putting together a paper trail against me. I am written up for any little infraction and some that don't even exist. The standards I am held to are very different than what the other members of mgmt are held to. Oh you best believe I started memorizing some word at that point in life. I drove up in the parking lot daily saying the 23rd Psalm. I wasn't living right but I knew who to call in my distress. I was eventually demoted and placed in a lower paying position. I kept thinking, I gotta take it b/c my kids won't have benefits. The federal government failed me years before when they refused to help me (newly divorced) on the basis that my vehicle was worth too much and that I was _supposed_ to be receiving child support. I'm glad now I never got help from them. I see how enslaving it has been for a lot of women I know. It made me look inward. It made me tougher.. I digress. Things finally came to a head one night at work. By then I was an expert at ignoring mgr C and her attempts to lord her authority over me. I took great delight on being ascerbic as hades at all times. I made sure I frequently used complex language in all of our converstations to emphasize her obvious inferiority in this area in the presence of others. Yes, I have repented. 
So, we're at work and she steady yappingabout something or the other. She calls me into the back. She gets w/i 2 feet of me and proceeds to tell me how she can't stand me b/c everyone there comes to me for help. She stamps her foot and yells I'm the store mgr. They should come to me! At this point I'm certain my eyebrows have melted from her hot breath. I actually start to pray amiss asking God to just let her touch me 1st. Then I plead and ask him to just let her brush against me. So I can dust the stockroom wit dat tail. I didn't even care about the pending arrest. I knew my child's father would come get me. She thrust her keys in my face and said, "Here you take them I've had it". I said, "Oh no,I had keys but you took them claiming I was incompetent as a mgr. You keep your keys!" She threw them and left the building. A few years prior she wrote me up when I left to take sick DD to the pediatrician with her permission for abandoning the store. I calmly called corporate again and told them we didn't have a mgr in the store. What were we going to do if the store caught on fire? If we were robbed. Basically the same garbage she said when she wrote me up earlier. 

Ok, what is the point? I went through this for _years_ and was very unhappy with my work. I graduated from college but could not find work in my field despite sending out resumes for over two years.
But God...
Had a woman from the college contact me 
Gave me favor and a position close to home in my field shortly after that incident
Gave me favor with my new CEO such that I got my first raise w/i 2 weeks of being there and another shortly thereafter
Gave me wisdom on how to be responsible for my kids and myself in the area of providing my own benefits thereby freeing me from unnecessary ties to jobs
Has shown me _why_ in a lot of ways I had to go through this stuff and gives me a glimpse of how he plans to use _me_:who me: to help his ppl
Showed up as Jehovah Shalom (God my 'wholeness' nothing missing,nothing broken) when I lost my oldest sibling to an incurable disease suddenly (he kept it a secret) and when I watched a baby very near and dear to me die

He restored my very soul. He sustains my mind. He keeps my soul. 

I have been depressed, hopeless, felt powerless, forgotten, but God Almighty has never forsaken me and promises that he will be there for me until I finish my race and draw my last breath. Couldna' been nobody but JESUS and it ain't over yet. I'm still breathing.:hero:.
BTW the $500 was stolen by a teen from the affluent suburb to sustain his habit. The company never officially apologized.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 18, 2010)

Prudent, that was a TEST I MO NY .  Thank you for posting it because it is wher i am on so many levels that i can't even tell you. . .when you said you prayed for God to let her hit you first!  uhmm Jesus.  Yesss yess. 

Thanks.  and ain't our Daddy in Heaven good.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Jun 19, 2010)

Prudent1 you going to make me start singing some more hymms...Like Total Praise,and even go to a throw back Yes Jesus loves me..I have been in that very situation mine didn't end as great but our daddy provides and used it to grow me and make me more aware..


----------



## madamdot (Jun 19, 2010)

Prudent1 said:


> **Singing with Goddessmaker** You don't know like *I*_ know_, what He's done for meeee. Can't nobody do me like Jesus, Can't nobody do me like the Lord!
> Over the years I have seen God come through for me (when I asked for help and got out of his way) in many ways. On my job, in my family, in my personal life, in my finances. It would be impossible to tell it all. Y'all would ban me from posting again. I have made reference to what I affectionately call my previous job/ supervisors from HADES :heated:. Today, I will go a little bit more in depth here.
> 
> I was hired as a manager at a specialty retail store in a very affluent area. I single handedly staffed the store and coordinated all vendors, etc from construction to grand opening. I say all of that to establish the fact that in doing so I became very knowledgable about all aspects of this business. I was not given the offer of store manager b/c I was a AA female, single parent (I was told later that the 'good ppl' of the area would not be able to deal with an AA running things). Upsetting just a bit but I was still optimistic concerning my career with the company. I wasn't planning to make retail a career I would retire from anyway. Besides, I still wanted to finish my college degree. Store mgr 'A' relocates via promotion. Enter second store mgr. Born and bred in New England. Has had very little contact with AAs. Suffers from short man syndrome. In an unhappy marriage where wife is higher income earner and frequently reminds him. Follow me? So, things are ok even though he is irritating as all get out but I'm hanging in there cause the money is good. At this point b/c I'm not willing to relocate, I know I've about topped out with this company. Sometime during one of my days off, someone steals money from the should've been locked safe located inside the should've been locked office. I return to work to hear that news. I'm like for real, that's messed up. BTW, there was a whopping $500 taken. Within minutes of starting my shift, I am brought into the office for questioning. Remember, this happened on my days off. Mgr proceeds to say he has known and even helped out of the goodness of his heart many single black moms b/c he knows it is hard out there for _us_. He even went with the classic, "I like blacks, some of my best friends are blacks". Then he says Prudent1 (which I was not at that time), why didn't you just ask for help? I was livid! I told him I was sorry that he grew up in his YT bubble in MA far, far, from any real AAs. I told him not everyone AA was like the folks getting shoved in the back of the car on cops. My parents were married before I got here, are still married now. Have only been married to each other. I was like trick, I know who my daddy is. I told him one of my brothers made on a single bonus check what it took him all year to make. I have several relatives who are multi-millionaires. They fly on the company's jets for fun on tha' regular. So, if I wanted $5000 today, I could pick up the desk phone and have that + in a matter of minutes. What was $500 going to do for me and my kids? I made that and then some in my commission check. I called the corporate compliance line and filed a complaint. The company issued a half-butt apology. I knew I needed to make some changes soon before I went straight Earl on 'em. Earl as in DMX that is. _Y'all gon make me ack a fool, up in here, up in here..._ It was crazy for me to try to go back to school with all I had on my plate but I took the plunge. Many tired, frustrated nights followed. Debt and stress followed too. Mgr 'B' is later fired for sexual harrassment involving some other females at the store. Mgr 'A' is also fired for not handling that and other situations in the correct manner. Enter Mgr 'C'. Let's call her bad breath Bonnie. I'm jus sayin, cause God loves the truth. From day one, I introduce myself thinking maybe things will be better since there are no more men in the position. Urrah nope. I genuinely offer to help her adjust in any way possible and as we all share things about ourselves, I make sure to mention I have returned to school and should be finished soon and plan to move on to my new career in IT. This chick from day one does everything she can to crush my spirit. It is obvious to everyone. Ppl, even complete strangers ask what did I do to her? 3 years go by. Everyday I do not know if today is the day I will be fired. She is putting together a paper trail against me. I am written up for any little infraction and some that don't even exist. The standards I am held to are very different than what the other members of mgmt are held to. Oh you best believe I started memorizing some word at that point in life. I drove up in the parking lot daily saying the 23rd Psalm. I wasn't living right but I knew who to call in my distress. I was eventually demoted and placed in a lower paying position. I kept thinking, I gotta take it b/c my kids won't have benefits. The federal government failed me years before when they refused to help me (newly divorced) on the basis that my vehicle was worth too much and that I was _supposed_ to be receiving child support. I'm glad now I never got help from them. I see how enslaving it has been for a lot of women I know. It made me look inward. It made me tougher.. I digress. Things finally came to a head one night at work. By then I was an expert at ignoring mgr C and her attempts to lord her authority over me. I took great delight on being ascerbic as hades at all times. I made sure I frequently used complex language in all of our converstations to emphasize her obvious inferiority in this area in the presence of others. Yes, I have repented.
> ...



Just wanted to say thank you for posting this because I can only click the TY button once.

Your work situation sounded like what I went through. I pulled up in the parking lot saying the 23rd psalm and had to repeat it through-out the day. I finally had to leave when I was on the verge of a nervous breakdown. I know God will provide something better.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jun 19, 2010)

GoddessMaker said:


> Prudent1 you going to make me start singing some more hymms...Like Total Praise,and even go to a throw back Yes Jesus loves me..I have been in that very situation mine didn't end as great but our daddy provides and used it to grow me and make me more aware..


**singing**You are the source of my strength, you are the strength of my life. I lift my hands in total praise to you!



madamdot said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for posting this because I can only click the TY button once.
> 
> Your work situation sounded like what I went through. I pulled up in the parking lot saying the 23rd psalm and had to repeat it through-out the day. I finally had to leave when I was on the verge of a nervous breakdown. I know God will provide something better.



To all the ladies here a big AMEN!! All of us are still breathing so our stories aren't ova' yet!! Remember, I'm looking back on this from a reflective standpoint. It was a few years before I saw the whys behind that entire experience. 
@madamedot I really thought a was going to have a case pending. I have since then resolved to never work somewhere where my nerves were that raw ever again. Instead I will just start searching and then resign ASAP. Hang in there. God can and he will show up as your Jehovah Jireh.


----------



## BobbieDoll (Jun 20, 2010)

God is so good. Here is my Nothing but God story. I am in the Navy and a single parent. I recently transferred to a ship from shore duty where the hours and work load are very hectic, especially for a single parent. My babysitter is very supportive and helps me a lot but just like everyone else she wants to get paid for her services. My new working hours are Mon-Thur 6:30am until 3:30pm and on Fridays 5:15am until 2pm. Because of my new hours I have to drop my DS off early and every 8 days I have 24 hour duty on the ship and he stays there over night and the fee goes up. Until recently I hadn't been getting any help from his father so I put him on child support, this was back in April. The process had begun but at the begining part of June I noticed that I didnt hear anything from them concerning my case. My DS's father knew he had to take a paternity test and then things would proceed but for some reason he just didnt go and get it done. I had a feeling that he was doing everything he could to prolong the proceedings until I was gone out to sea so I wouldn't be available and he wouldn't have to start paying until I got back. One day I realized it had been a while since I heard anything from the CS office so I decided to call and get an update on my case. They basically told me they were still waiting for him to come in and do the paternity test and nothing would be done until paternity was established but they would leave a message for my case worker to call me since I had concerns. They told me it could take 3-7 business days before she would give me a call back.  That day after work I was so upset at the whole situation. I was calling my friends and complaining and worrying and just plain fed up with the whole process. Later that night I was still thinking about it and working myself up over the whole situation but I said I was tired of complaining and that I was going to stop worrying about it and just leave it with the Lord, at the same time I thought I heard something say "Didn't I tell you I was going to take care of this for you?" Now I'm not too sure on how to seperate my thoughts from the Lord speaking to me yet but I have a feeling that was the Him telling me things were going to be alright. That night I prayed and I said I wasn't going to worry about it any more because the Lord's will shall be done.

The next day at work (on the ship) I was sitting there doing something on the computer when one of the junior sailors asked me to go with them to a space on the ship to help with a trouble call. This is how I know it was nothing but God intervening. In the office I work in on the ship I get no cell phone reception. The place we were going to was close to the outside of the ship but I didn't think it was close enough to get a signal. I was sitting back letting my sailor work on the problem because she pretty much had everything under control and then my phone started ringing. I didn't recognize the number but I answered it anyway. It was my case worker telling me that there was a mix up with my paperwork and that I could come in the following Friday to sign some paper work and things would get rolling again with my case. I know that was nothing but GOD that made me get my tail up and go to a place I could answer that phone call and it all happened the day after I said I wasn't going to worry anymore and I heard God speak to me and tell me he was going to handle eveything and things were going to be alright. We havent finished to process but I have faith in the Lord that he is going to provide for me and my son. And that's why I praise Him in advance!


----------



## Prudent1 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ I am sooo happy for you! This too is something I am passionate about. Child support. My situation is not over yet but basically, I have gone many years in and out of court over child support. It makes me feel good to hear this! Praise God!


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 21, 2010)

Bumpity bump!  I will be reading each and every one of these posts later tonight.  Thanks for starting this thread, L.Brown!


----------



## Laela (Jun 21, 2010)

Wonderful testimony ladies... I enjoyed reading them and thank you for sharing with others God's work in your lives.

*@BobbieDoll.*.. yours is a fine example of letting go, letting God and releasing Faith. That "Something" was the Holy Spirit... 
Romans 8:14, we understand  where our direction comes from: _“For as many as are led by the Spirit  of God, they are the sons of God.”_ 


*@Prudent*... _Glooorrraaaaaaay_!!!! 



BobbieDoll said:


> Later that night I was still thinking about it and working myself up over the whole situation but I said I was tired of complaining and that I was going to stop worrying about it and just leave it with the Lord, at the same time I thought *I heard something* say "Didn't I tell you I was going to take care of this for you?" Now I'm not too sure on how to seperate my thoughts from the Lord speaking to me yet but I have a feeling that was the Him telling me things were going to be alright. That night I prayed and I said I wasn't going to worry about it any more because the Lord's will shall be done.
> 
> The next day at work (on the ship) I was sitting there doing something on the computer when one of the junior sailors asked me to go with them to a space on the ship to help with a trouble call. This is how I know it was nothing but God intervening. In the office I work in on the ship I get no cell phone reception. The place we were going to was close to the outside of the ship but I didn't think it was close enough to get a signal. I was sitting back letting my sailor work on the problem because she pretty much had everything under control and then my phone started ringing. I didn't recognize the number but I answered it anyway. It was my case worker telling me that there was a mix up with my paperwork and that I could come in the following Friday to sign some paper work and things would get rolling again with my case. I know that was nothing but GOD that made me get my tail up and go to a place I *could answer that phone call and it all happened the day after I said I wasn't going to worry anymore **and I heard God speak to me and tell me he was going to handle eveything and things were going to be alright. *We havent finished to process but I have faith in the Lord that he is going to provide for me and my son. And that's why I praise Him in advance!


----------



## BobbieDoll (Jun 21, 2010)

@ Prudent1 and Laela thank you so much. I am a new christian and passionate about living my life right and to know that He is still blessing me despite everything is unbelievable to me.

Another thing happened to me today. A few months ago when the Nor'ester storm came through the wind was so strong it knocked my gate over on my fence. I didnt notice it at first but a few days later I got a notice on my door saying that I was violating the neighborhood association rules and I needed to fix it asap or be fined. I didnt have the money at the time so I asked for an extention and it was granted, I knew I would have some money after my tax refund came in but not before. In the mean time I called my insurance company and placed a claim and the had some one come out and assess the damage and they sent me a check. When the check came I still didn't have enough money to get it fixed so I let it sit for a while. One day while I was cleaning I came across it and still knew I didnt have the money so I tore it up and tossed it in the trash (stupid move I know). The time was winding down on my extention to get my fence fixed so I started to try to find contractors to replace my fence. I went to the phonebook but got intimidated by all of the different big name companies so I decided to look on craigslist. I called about 5 people and only one answered the phone and came and did an estimate the same day. At first he seemed really nice and professional. He gave me the quote for removal, replacing the fence, and disposal and I told him I needed it done by a certain day and he agreed to do it. I gave him half of the money up front and the other half was due upon completion. He came the next day and did it and everything was fine or so I thought. A couple of days later I went out my back fence to go running around the track behind my house and noticed my old fence was sitting behind my house, not disposed of like we said he would do. I called him and he said there was a misunderstanding and that he said he would take it to the curb for me and I was going to have to call the trash pickup and have them do a special pickup. I know that wasn't the agreement but I said whatever, just come and do it please and he said he would be there on Thursday since my trash day was on Friday. He never came, I called him back numerous times and either he was on his way or coming the next day. This happened for about 2 weeks until I finally got fed up and just said forget it! A couple of days after that I got another notice from the neighborhood association because my old fence was considered trash. I had my brother put it in my backyard since trash day was so far away. I was so upset with this man. When I called from my cell phone he wouldnt answer his phone but when I called from my house phone he answered, thinking I was someone trying to give him business. I wanted to go back on craigslist and put him on blast, and report him to the BBB but I didnt. I remembered what I read in the bible:* Eph 3:8 "But now you must put them away: anger, wrath, malice, slander, and obscene talk from your mouth." (ESV)* so I left it alone.

One day I was doing something and then the check from the insurance company popped into my mind. Well today I told them I received it and that I threw it in the trash and that I was calling to see if I was still entitled to it. To my surprise they told me yes and I should receive it soon! The check is for more than half of what I paid to get my fence replaced. I immediately started thanking God because I know this blessing was given to me for being obedient and letting him take care of things for me.

God is always looking out for us and is so worthy of our praise!


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jun 21, 2010)

My story isn't about me, but about how God used me to be a blessing to one of my students.
I am married now, but earlier this year, I lost the center cut diamond in my engagement ring.  I was working (middle school English teacher) and I banged my fingers between two tables as I was cleaning my room during lunch break.  Unbeknownst to me, I knocked the center cut diamond loose and it fell out.  I didn't notice until two hours later when a student wanted me to explain a quote from my quotes of the day.  It basically said that as valuable stones, we must also go through intense fire and pressure to shine.  She didn't "get it" and wanted me to explain.  I then looked down at my ring to exhibit an illustration of how diamonds are made.  Imagine my surprise when I saw that the largest diamond was gone.  

I remembered that I am a teacher and an example to my students and held it together so they would see how NOT to lose it when things go wrong.  I also didn't want to make too much of it because I didn't know if a student would find the diamond and keep it.  

One of my boys told me that he thought the diamond was outside, to which I rolled my eyes and said, "Boy, sit down."  He persisted and I still wouldn't let him go.  I thought it would be impossible to see a diamond randomly on the ground of the large campus.  

Well before I go on, I ususally don't carry cash on me at work because, well, I'm ususally pretty broke towards the end of the month, but my financee had given me two $50 bills to pay down on a new gym membership that day after work.  

The student then aske if he could get some water, (resolved at this point over the ring and knowing that the ring was insured) I agreed.  He came back with the diamond!  I recognized it immediately and was so estatic that I went to my purse and offered him one of the bills.  To which he responded he couldn't take money from me and that his mother would never allow it.  I told him to get his mother on the phone so I could ask her if he could accept the reward (I had not promised any reward yet, so my offer was a surprise to both me and him).  She didn't answer, but I called the counselor, explained the situation and asked him to continue to try to reach her.  The counselor called me back and told me that his mother had accepted my offer.  

Here's the best part of the story, the next day the student was absent and I jokingly commented to his friend that he must have had a tummy ache from all the candy and sweets he'd bought with the money.  The student's relpy nearly brought me to tears, he said, " I tried to tell him that we should go to the local shopping district and by some tennis shoes or something, but he said his mom, 'Had billls to pay."  

It was then I realized that God had orchestrated that whole situation not for me , but to make a way for that young man's family.  I'm sure his mother had been on her knees praying for a miracle, and God made a way.  

I am so thankful to God and for that child's honestly, and obediance to his mother's teachings.  I always tell that story because I am sure He always makes a way out of no way.   I could go on and on about how He has intervened and blessed me, but I love to tell the story of how God used me to be a blessing to someone else.  I am honored to serve Him every chance I get, Lord knows He does the same for me.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jun 21, 2010)

I know I wasn't going to go on, but I couldn't resist this story, I promise it won't be as long as the other.

I few years back, I lost my wallet.  I didn't miss it or even realize it until lunch time when my co-workers and I went to lunch.  I had been at a workshop in the heart of downtown LA.  I was in such a rush because I was running late, I assumed that I'd dropped the wallet under the table in the meeting room.  So my co-worker offered to buy my lunch and I knew the room was locked during lunch, so I didn't worry about it.  ( I rarely "go off" or worry when things happen because I just always figure things will work for the good ultimately.  

So to make along story short, the wallet wasn't under the table nor in my car when I looked at the end of the day.  I drove home and called my bank to see if there'd been any activity on my account that day.  There'd been none, so I knew that where ever it was it was safe and in the right hands.  I went back to the gas station I'd gone to that morning and the attendant stopped what he was doing to check the video tape right away ( it pays to have a smile and proper greeting and say thank you to people you encounter).  The tape showed that I'd taken the wallet with me.  

I then went home to call the hotel (where the meeting took place) to see if it turned up.  Nothing.  I had to be at work early the next day, and I didn't have time to go back to retrace my steps.  I figured I'd go to the parking garage where I'd parked after work and I honestly didn't give it another thought.  

After work I went to the garage (it was quite impossible to call beforehand) and went the main desk.  When I aked the young man if anyone had turned in a wallet, he laughed at me and said, "Your wallet is gone lady."  I asked him to call up to Lost and Found, which he intially didn't want to do, but agreed after I asked again.  You should have seen the look on his face as he listened to the person on the other end.  He asked me if my wallet was brown and I said it was and he said that* it was found yesterday on the street outside the buliding *and that when no one came to claim it that day, the lady upstairs had already mailed it.  

I never believed that I would neveer see that wallet again and in four days my wallet WITH ALL OF IT'S CONTENTS INCLUDING CASH arrived in the mail.  Thanks be to God and the fact that I have and would do the same thing for anyone else.  I always tell my students that I have never taken anything that wasn't mine and God returns things to me because of that.  I pray that some of them are listening.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jun 21, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jun 22, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> Bumpity bump! I will be reading each and every one of these posts later tonight. Thanks for starting this thread, L.Brown!


 

no problem!!! i went to church last sunday and i hadnt gone in awhile and my life was going nowhere. so i went to church and one of my favorite songs came on and i stood up and screamed the lyrics and even cried, its rare for me to feel a religious experience because i dont like to make a scene 9ull never catch me running up and down the aisles screaming yes lord) so i had to make this thread to keep me beliving when i venture out that God is good, all the time!

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebaby (Jun 28, 2010)

For the past year I have been dealing with extremely high blood sugars due to diabetes.  My blood sugars was running 300-600.  God led me to another Dr and it was a blessed appointment from the beginning.  Since last Friday my numbers have dropped significantly and today my lowest reading was 86, TO GOD BE THE GLORY!!!


----------



## Laela (Jun 29, 2010)

^^^ Glory to God for your healing!


----------



## ebaby (Jun 29, 2010)

and I have also lost 6 pounds!!!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jun 29, 2010)

ebaby said:


> and I have also lost 6 pounds!!!




congrats!! i wish i could lose wight easily but i have endocrine obesity which means its harder for me to lose weight, i cant even use those bee pollen weight loss pills everyones having success with because u cant a medical conditon that causes obesity


----------



## cdawnlewis (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a testimony. I had 2 accounts with Compass bank and one was overdrawn. I was having some serious financial issues, so I couldn't pay it back immediately. Well one day, I was trying to make a purchase out of account #2, which had money in it and it was denied. I called the bank and they said they froze my account because of my overdrawn one and that they would not release the funds until I satisfied the full amount on the other one. I begged for them to help release them and nothing. Then, my student loan money hit my account. So guess what, I couldn't touch those funds either. I was totally and literally broke. So I went to the bank, spoke with the banker and she kept on telling me "sorry, but there is nothign I can do, corporate will not release those funds." I tried to tell her, I needed my student loan money at least, and she said, I'm sorry but there is nothing I can do. So I kept on pleading with her and she made a phone call to corporate. They needed proof that it came from my student loans, and needed a good reason why. I submitted the proof and she said it would take 3-5 business days for them to respond. I accepted that and left. Not 5 minutes from me leaving, I got a phone call from her saying "come get your money, they accepted it!" I praised God the whole way. 

Now flash foward about a month and a half. I was again broke. Needed money badly. I went to the mail and saw something from Compass. It was a check for the remaining amount they held first before my student loans!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 30, 2010)

Couldn't be no one but God!

He is simply....AMAZING!

I can't speak it enough....


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 30, 2010)

Several cars on my street were broken into early this morning including my mine. While my neighbors had to spend the morning talking to police and part of the afternoon repairing what was damaged, I was able to get to school on time because nothing was missing from my car. The only damage I have is a broken center console lid. Thank God that I am covered with the blood of Jesus. 

John 10:10-11
10 The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly. 
11 I am the good shepherd: the good shepherd giveth his life for the sheep.

It couldn't be anyone but God. Glory to the Most High.


----------



## littunah (Jul 1, 2010)

Prudent1 said:


> **Singing with Goddessmaker** You don't know like *I*_ know_, what He's done for meeee. Can't nobody do me like Jesus, Can't nobody do me like the Lord!
> Over the years I have seen God come through for me (when I asked for help and got out of his way) in many ways. On my job, in my family, in my personal life, in my finances. It would be impossible to tell it all. Y'all would ban me from posting again. I have made reference to what I affectionately call my previous job/ supervisors from HADES :heated:. Today, I will go a little bit more in depth here.
> 
> I was hired as a manager at a specialty retail store in a very affluent area. I single handedly staffed the store and coordinated all vendors, etc from construction to grand opening. I say all of that to establish the fact that in doing so I became very knowledgable about all aspects of this business. I was not given the offer of store manager b/c I was a AA female, single parent (I was told later that the 'good ppl' of the area would not be able to deal with an AA running things). Upsetting just a bit but I was still optimistic concerning my career with the company. I wasn't planning to make retail a career I would retire from anyway. Besides, I still wanted to finish my college degree. Store mgr 'A' relocates via promotion. Enter second store mgr. Born and bred in New England. Has had very little contact with AAs. Suffers from short man syndrome. In an unhappy marriage where wife is higher income earner and frequently reminds him. Follow me? So, things are ok even though he is irritating as all get out but I'm hanging in there cause the money is good. At this point b/c I'm not willing to relocate, I know I've about topped out with this company. Sometime during one of my days off, someone steals money from the should've been locked safe located inside the should've been locked office. I return to work to hear that news. I'm like for real, that's messed up. BTW, there was a whopping $500 taken. Within minutes of starting my shift, I am brought into the office for questioning. Remember, this happened on my days off. Mgr proceeds to say he has known and even helped out of the goodness of his heart many single black moms b/c he knows it is hard out there for _us_. He even went with the classic, "I like blacks, some of my best friends are blacks". Then he says Prudent1 (which I was not at that time), why didn't you just ask for help? I was livid! I told him I was sorry that he grew up in his YT bubble in MA far, far, from any real AAs. I told him not everyone AA was like the folks getting shoved in the back of the car on cops. My parents were married before I got here, are still married now. Have only been married to each other. I was like trick, I know who my daddy is. I told him one of my brothers made on a single bonus check what it took him all year to make. I have several relatives who are multi-millionaires. They fly on the company's jets for fun on tha' regular. So, if I wanted $5000 today, I could pick up the desk phone and have that + in a matter of minutes. What was $500 going to do for me and my kids? I made that and then some in my commission check. I called the corporate compliance line and filed a complaint. The company issued a half-butt apology. I knew I needed to make some changes soon before I went straight Earl on 'em. Earl as in DMX that is. _Y'all gon make me ack a fool, up in here, up in here..._ It was crazy for me to try to go back to school with all I had on my plate but I took the plunge. Many tired, frustrated nights followed. Debt and stress followed too. Mgr 'B' is later fired for sexual harrassment involving some other females at the store. Mgr 'A' is also fired for not handling that and other situations in the correct manner. Enter Mgr 'C'. Let's call her bad breath Bonnie. I'm jus sayin, cause God loves the truth. From day one, I introduce myself thinking maybe things will be better since there are no more men in the position. Urrah nope. I genuinely offer to help her adjust in any way possible and as we all share things about ourselves, I make sure to mention I have returned to school and should be finished soon and plan to move on to my new career in IT. This chick from day one does everything she can to crush my spirit. It is obvious to everyone. Ppl, even complete strangers ask what did I do to her? 3 years go by. Everyday I do not know if today is the day I will be fired. She is putting together a paper trail against me. I am written up for any little infraction and some that don't even exist. The standards I am held to are very different than what the other members of mgmt are held to. Oh you best believe I started memorizing some word at that point in life. I drove up in the parking lot daily saying the 23rd Psalm. I wasn't living right but I knew who to call in my distress. I was eventually demoted and placed in a lower paying position. I kept thinking, I gotta take it b/c my kids won't have benefits. The federal government failed me years before when they refused to help me (newly divorced) on the basis that my vehicle was worth too much and that I was _supposed_ to be receiving child support. I'm glad now I never got help from them. I see how enslaving it has been for a lot of women I know. It made me look inward. It made me tougher.. I digress. Things finally came to a head one night at work. By then I was an expert at ignoring mgr C and her attempts to lord her authority over me. I took great delight on being ascerbic as hades at all times. I made sure I frequently used complex language in all of our converstations to emphasize her obvious inferiority in this area in the presence of others. Yes, I have repented.
> ...


This has touched me-on a personal level. Thank you for blessing and encouraging me. Thank God. You're a BEAUTIFUL woman!!! I mean that...from the bottom of my heart. -Naj


----------



## littunah (Jul 1, 2010)

angiet1985 said:


> My story isn't about me, but about how God used me to be a blessing to one of my students.
> I am married now, but earlier this year, I lost the center cut diamond in my engagement ring.  I was working (middle school English teacher) and I banged my fingers between two tables as I was cleaning my room during lunch break.  Unbeknownst to me, I knocked the center cut diamond loose and it fell out.  I didn't notice until two hours later when a student wanted me to explain a quote from my quotes of the day.  It basically said that as valuable stones, we must also go through intense fire and pressure to shine.  She didn't "get it" and wanted me to explain.  I then looked down at my ring to exhibit an illustration of how diamonds are made.  Imagine my surprise when I saw that the largest diamond was gone.
> 
> I remembered that I am a teacher and an example to my students and held it together so they would see how NOT to lose it when things go wrong.  I also didn't want to make too much of it because I didn't know if a student would find the diamond and keep it.
> ...


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 1, 2010)

God is just good.  Can't nobody but God wake up the world daily in different time zones with different weather, and give fresh grace and annointing to each and every single person who wants it and who chases after it.

Only God can make trees grow up and rain come down.  I'm just really feeling the beauty and awesomeness of this earth.  I mean,  do you ever consider how God is behind all of this.  He started with two people in a garden and has allowed us to progress and advance to talking about him and praising him from remote locations all over the world through the computer.  

God is great!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 1, 2010)

couldn't be nobody but God to allow me, a single mother of three working a pretty regular job, making very much below average pay to have ALL my bills paid BEFORE the first of every month.  Yes Lord.  He is an incredible God and he deserves incredible praise!


----------



## mrselle (Jul 1, 2010)

*When I was in college I went through a very rough time.  One of the heights of those rough times was the end of my third year.  I found my place with no place to live, on academic suspension and not a lot of money.  I was staying with friends whose lease would be up on their apartment at the end of the summer.  One of those friends was moving out of state and the other friend was moving across town with another mutual friend.  One day that friend came to me and said that the house they were moving to had a third bedroom and they had no one to stay in it and would I be interested.  Absolutely.  The rent would be cheaper than what I had been paying at my old apartment and the utilities would be cheaper too because everything would be split three ways.  I had the money for first months rent, but not for the deposit.  I wouldn't have money for the deposit until the second session of summer school started.  The day the funds were supposed to be released I went to the cashiers office on campus to get my financial aid check only to be told that my funds had been frozen because I was on academic suspension.  The lady referred me to someone in their office, so I went to see him.  I didn't know this man from Adam and he didn't know me.  I sat down in his office and he explained to me that due to my student status they were not able to release the funds.  I told him that the reason I was going to summer school was to improve my GPA and get back in school for the fall semester.  I told him without that money I could not go to summer school and without summer school there was no way for me to improve my GPA and be readmitted for the fall semester.  He looked me directly in the eyes and said, "You really need that money don't you?"  I was trying so hard not to cry so all I could do was nod my head and say, "Yes."  He looked at me and said, "I'm going to release your financial aid.  The check will be waiting for you in the cashiers office on the first day of class."  I thanked him profusely and left that office knowing without a shadow of a doubt that it was NOBODY but God.  Those years were so hard for me, but it taught me that you can't beat trusting God with your whole heart.


----------



## Laela (Jul 2, 2010)

I feel you....:superbanana:

HE *is *Real.

HE really answers Prayers.

HE *is *worthy to be Praised! All the time....




Nice & Wavy said:


> Couldn't be no one but God!
> 
> He is simply....AMAZING!
> 
> I can't speak it enough....


----------



## Laela (Jul 2, 2010)

Love this testimony and you're so right.... 

Last week, my mom and my sister's kids were visiting and I was uber-busy entertaining them, so much so I'd left my car unlocked -- all the windows down and wide open --- that afternoon, forgetting to go back out to close it. So it was like that overnight. When I got out the house in the morning,  I froze when I saw the car. lol  I really couldn't do anything but smile and thank God for His protection. We hopped in and kept in moving.. 

A couple of years ago, _that same car_ had been "stolen" for three days. I own it outright, but when I called the police to report it (both stolen and returned), they looked at me as if to say "yeah right, you know it was re-po'd". God answered my prayers to give me my car back.. it was returned, cleaned, vacuumed and full of gas. To this day, I don't know what happened or who did it, nor do I care. My car is protected by the Blood of Jesus.

Thank you for sharing that testimony. People think you can make this stuff up, but the Almighty God is REAL... yes, our "things" are also covered. Amen




Abdijz said:


> Several cars on my street were broken into early this morning including my mine. While my neighbors had to spend the morning talking to police and part of the afternoon repairing what was damaged, I was able to get to school on time because nothing was missing from my car. The only damage I have is a broken center console lid. *Thank God that I am covered with the blood of Jesus. *
> 
> John 10:10-11
> 10 The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly.
> ...


----------



## littunah (Jul 2, 2010)

Wonderful! May God continue to bless you!!!


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Aug 18, 2010)

buuuuuummmmppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetTea (Aug 22, 2010)

A few years ago, I was worried that I had diabetes. I've always been overweight and I had an aunt who had diabetes and faced several amputations before dying of a stroke before 50. So I basically always walk around with this poisonous fear at the back of my mind. I always look at my toes/feet to see if they look dark because I'm afraid of losing them.

Anyway, one summer the fear just got really bad. I don't know where it came from, because I believe I had just been to the doctor and I was healthy, like I've always been. But still I was constantly worried, crying everyday etc. In high school I suddenly had anxiety attacks a lot and I believe this was when it started.

One day I was on vacation with my family. We were in the hotel watching TV. It was daytime TV, so lots of the ads targeted towards the elderly, especially those with health problems. Suddenly a commercial for diabetes came on. It started off as a typical daytime commercial. There were two old people walking on a beach and the commercial said "Do you have diabetes?" Then suddenly, the word "No." flashed across the screen and then the commercial was cut off and a different ad started. I was the only person looking up at the TV at the time. Even now it still seems so unreal...I've never told this story to anybody. It was just so amazing and I felt like this 50 ton weight was suddenly lifted off of my heart. It was just a strong reminder that God really _is_ always watching and He knows our pain.


----------



## Laela (Mar 1, 2011)

Bump  

Testimonies in the making... everyday!!


----------



## stephluv (Mar 1, 2011)

I loved this story....the simplest acts sometimes can mean so much more to another person.....that story literally brought me to TEARS!!! I'm just filled with joy and even more faith that God is the only one we need.



MrsHdrLe said:


> My story isn't about me, but about how God used me to be a blessing to one of my students.
> I am married now, but earlier this year, I lost the center cut diamond in my engagement ring. I was working (middle school English teacher) and I banged my fingers between two tables as I was cleaning my room during lunch break. Unbeknownst to me, I knocked the center cut diamond loose and it fell out. I didn't notice until two hours later when a student wanted me to explain a quote from my quotes of the day. It basically said that as valuable stones, we must also go through intense fire and pressure to shine. She didn't "get it" and wanted me to explain. I then looked down at my ring to exhibit an illustration of how diamonds are made. Imagine my surprise when I saw that the largest diamond was gone.
> 
> I remembered that I am a teacher and an example to my students and held it together so they would see how NOT to lose it when things go wrong. I also didn't want to make too much of it because I didn't know if a student would find the diamond and keep it.
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 1, 2011)

Everyday I have a 'Nobody But God" Testimony.  

Every single living day...

Let me count the days and ways...

#1:  I'm still here !  :woohoo2:


----------



## Laela (Mar 1, 2011)

This thread came to mind after today's reading

So speaking of counting....  

Lord, teach us to  Number our days, so we gain a heart of wisdom.
 



Shimmie said:


> Everyday I have a 'Nobody But God" Testimony.
> 
> Every single living day...
> 
> ...


----------

